# Corsair oder Enermax Kompaktwakü?



## TheZippyMan (4. August 2013)

*Corsair oder Enermax Kompaktwakü?*

Hey Leute,
da ich mir demmnächst eine neue Kompaktwakü zulegen möchte, wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr mir zur Corsair H100i ratet oder eher zu der Enermax ELC 240? MfG


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Corsair oder Enermax Kompaktwakü?*

Kompakt WaKü würde ich mir nicht holen. Ist wie Alkoholfreies Bier 
Die sind einfach nicht so Effizient und eher Uncool 
Spar lieber noch etwas und Stell dir was richtiges zusammen.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. August 2013)

*AW: Corsair oder Enermax Kompaktwakü?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## CoreLHD (4. August 2013)

*AW: Corsair oder Enermax Kompaktwakü?*

Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen lohnen sich nicht wirklich, sie sind meist lauter und  teurer als Luftkühler bei gleicher Kühlleistung. Entweder Ein guter Luftkühler oder gleich eine richtige Wasserkühlung. Wenn du etwas auf dem Niveau der H100i haben willst nim den hier: http://geizhals.de/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-special-edition-a845340.html
Darauf treffen die beiden oben genanten Dinge deutlichst zu.


----------



## mickythebeagle (4. August 2013)

*AW: Corsair oder Enermax Kompaktwakü?*



TheZippyMan schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> da ich mir demmnächst eine neue Kompaktwakü zulegen möchte, wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr mir zur Corsair H100i ratet oder eher zu der Enermax ELC 240? MfG


 

Ich lege Dir mal folgendes an Herz.
Lesen und dann Entscheiden : 
Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110 | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Lass Dich nicht von den AIO Wakü Hatern davon abbringen.


----------

